# What's the difference between these 2 versions of Kontakt 5 ?



## korgoasys (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

When I load K5 (version 5.0.2) into Cubase 5 (64 bit) on my PC, I find 2 options in the drop-down from the VST Instruments panel namely 'Kontakt5 16out' or 'Kontakt5 8out'. I don't seem to notice any difference between the 2, sonically or otherwise. Is there any ? 

Regards,
Patrick


----------



## mk282 (Jun 8, 2012)

Number of audio outputs available.


----------



## Reegs (Jun 8, 2012)

mk282 @ Fri Jun 08 said:


> Number of audio outputs available.



Yup. There's a small reduction in memory/CPU usage for the lighter VST versions, too.

Kontakt5 - 32 mono outputs (16 stereo, or you can group them to surrounds)
Kontakt5 16out - 16 mono out (8 stereo)
Kontakt5 8out - 8 mono out (4 stereo)


----------



## mk282 (Jun 9, 2012)

Reegs @ 9.6.2012 said:


> Kontakt5 - 32 mono outputs (16 stereo, or you can group them to surrounds)



Nope, 64 mono outputs (as seen by Reaper).


----------



## Reegs (Jun 9, 2012)

mk282 @ Sat Jun 09 said:


> Reegs @ 9.6.2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Kontakt5 - 32 mono outputs (16 stereo, or you can group them to surrounds)
> ...



Yes, 64 mono (32 stereo). I was going from memory. My mistake, thanks for the correction.


----------



## korgoasys (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your replies,

Patrick


----------

